# Change? Spare change, mister?



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I was disappointed that all the different colors didn't show up very well in the pics, but I suppose they'll be even less obvious at night, lol.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

And number two -


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These turned out so well, Tot! Their poses speak volumes of misery and despair.

Will they be placed near tombstones or free standing (so to speak) in your yard?


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Love the poses and they turned out really good, and seeing the breakdown on how you put them together has given me pause...should I take one or two of these on before the big night?!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The ground breakers turned out great. The poses speak volumes.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the compliments. I think this is the fastest I've ever finished a prop. (LOL, I'm still not finished with the reptile, monkey, tree-hugger things).

Roxy, we don't decorate at all at our house, lol. We live in the woods and in the 10 years we've been here, we've never had a tot, lol. I run a haunted trail and these guys, along with my Reapers and probably three actors will be in our cemetery station.

Johnny, I plan to do a few more in the next month, but I will NOT waste time with the mache paste. It's too tedious and there's too much drying time involved, and also required an additional water sealer, exterior latex paint, and stain step. Personally, I'll just use the cotton balls next time.

Spooky, thanks for mentioning the poses. I don't think I'm quite "there" with them, but I think I'm getting close. I have a few more poses I'm anxious to try out with the next ones.


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

Haha, when I clicked on the title to this thread I was like "Whaaaat?" but that first picture explained it all!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

These turned out great. I especially like the hands.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work on these!


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Really nice! They look so agonizing!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Both of them turned out great tot, excellent job!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great work. Very cool look, great poses and they do truly look to be in Hellish anguish.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I love them nice job - if you give him any money he has no place to store it.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice job!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

these guys are very nice. I won't give them money but I'll buy them lunch or give them a ride. A ride in my trunk. to my haunt!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Those are COOL!!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice!!! I really need to do some of these one day.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I really like the "Raise the Roof" guy!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

1st corpse: "Looks like it may rain"
2nd corpse: "Oh WHY? I'm not weather proofed!"

Nice job on those, I really like them too!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

those came out really nice. I like the expressions.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

oops


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. However, my obsession with these guys continues, though I am improving my process. Here's a group pic of the most recent three:










And more pics here if you're interested:

http://hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=745


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Those are some fantastic pieces Tot! They're creepy during the day. I can imgaine they will be even better in the dark with some proper lighting. Good for you! Those things would look way better in my yard!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Look out here comes the lawn mower. LOL Nicely done!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They look as if they're whoopin' and praisin' at one of those Sunday meetin' revivals


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Very nice, tot13!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome! can't wait to see some night pics with greenish lighting


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

These guys are incredible!! As everyone else said, the poses and expressions are brilliant! 

...By the way, did I miss the thread for the monkey, reptile, tree-hugger things?? Could you possibly point me in their direction, I'd love to see them!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

nixie said:


> These guys are incredible!! As everyone else said, the poses and expressions are brilliant!
> 
> ...By the way, did I miss the thread for the monkey, reptile, tree-hugger things?? Could you possibly point me in their direction, I'd love to see them!


All, thanks for the kind words, especially about the poses.

Nixie, thanks for asking about them and here's the link to those "other things", lol.

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=22064

I haven't posted anything on them lately because I have a really bad habit of not finishing things; I call myself a "75%-er". Actually, I'm really disgusted/disappointed because I've run into a problem with the Sleestaks (for lack of a better name). One of my full-bodied ones has a broken back and I'm debating on whether it's worth the trouble to try to repair him for this year. That's why I never posted them in the showroom. To explain my mentality, my haunted trail goes live in 5 weeks and I've got craploads of stuff to still do for that.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Real creepy. I like them

They kinda remind me of the Calvin and Hobbs snowmen.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

LOVE...LOVE ...LOVE them TOT !!! outstanding


----------

